# Housing/gîte/apartment help needed ASAP



## saffron_gin

Hello!

I have been spending sleepless months here because of some motor that goes on at night and it turns out it is the owner's giant pool's motor...and now that they are here they are running it all night (before it used to go on at 4 which was like the middle of night for the night owl me)...

It doesn't look like that is going to change and I am finding myself needing to move as we are going into summer !

Which is quite scary...If anyone has a gîte/apartment that they would like to rent to a responsible single US woman for the summer and/or longer please contact me. 

Any ideas about how I might find a furnished accommodation in the meanwhile would also be appreciated...I used long term lettings sites in the past...but as we are going into the summer season trying to find anything that is open for the whole period and not astronomically priced is almost impossible...

Wasn't expecting to find myself in this situation but I am...

THanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges

We don't allow direct soliciation (i.e. "housing wanted") posts on the message boards. But because you are also asking for help in how to find a new place to live, I'll allow the post to remain. Please, if you reply, limit it to suggestions for how and where to find a new place. Any direct info about specific places available must go via PM (i.e. "Conversations" or use the "message" button you get when clicking on the poster's avatar on the left of the message).


----------



## rynd2it

saffron_gin said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been spending sleepless months here because of some motor that goes on at night and it turns out it is the owner's giant pool's motor...and now that they are here they are running it all night (before it used to go on at 4 which was like the middle of night for the night owl me)...
> 
> It doesn't look like that is going to change and I am finding myself needing to move as we are going into summer !
> 
> Which is quite scary...If anyone has a gîte/apartment that they would like to rent to a responsible single US woman for the summer and/or longer please contact me.
> 
> Any ideas about how I might find a furnished accommodation in the meanwhile would also be appreciated...I used long term lettings sites in the past...but as we are going into the summer season trying to find anything that is open for the whole period and not astronomically priced is almost impossible...
> 
> Wasn't expecting to find myself in this situation but I am...
> 
> THanks,


That's very unusual to run a pool filtration system at night, are you sure that's what it is? I can't hear mine unless I'm within about 15 feet of it.


----------



## saffron_gin

Bevdeforges said:


> We don't allow direct soliciation (i.e. "housing wanted") posts on the message boards. But because you are also asking for help in how to find a new place to live, I'll allow the post to remain. Please, if you reply, limit it to suggestions for how and where to find a new place. Any direct info about specific places available must go via PM (i.e. "Conversations" or use the "message" button you get when clicking on the poster's avatar on the left of the message).


Yes of course! Thanks Bev, I thought they would PM me, but sorry I didn't add that. And thank you for letting the post stay! Much appreciated!


----------



## saffron_gin

rynd2it said:


> That's very unusual to run a pool filtration system at night, are you sure that's what it is? I can't hear mine unless I'm within about 15 feet of it.


Yeah I didn't think it was the pool too for the longest time (bcause it was off season and only later was told people in these parts run the pool all year round, even if closed)...

It isn't the noise but the vibrations of the motor that I feel strongly enough to be woken up and sleep in a disturbed manner afterwards.


----------



## rynd2it

saffron_gin said:


> Yeah I didn't think it was the pool too for the longest time (bcause it was off season and only later was told people in these parts run the pool all year round, even if closed)...
> 
> It isn't the noise but the vibrations of the motor that I feel strongly enough to be woken up and sleep in a disturbed manner afterwards.


Your neighbors are wasting a ton of money, absolutely no point in running a closed pool. I'm really surprised you can detect vibrations from a pool pump, I've installed several and if one vibrated that bad we'd have sent it back. However that really doesn't help you much unless you can convince them of the error of their ways see


----------



## saffron_gin

I don't know for sure...that is what I have been told. But owner is investment banker in London, doubt they care that the half olympic size pool that they max use for a month in a year costs them money or is so disruptive to those who actually live here.


----------



## rynd2it

saffron_gin said:


> I don't know for sure...that is what I have been told. But owner is investment banker in London, doubt they care that the half olympic size pool that they max use for a month in a year costs them money or is so disruptive to those who actually live here.


Might just be worth having a word with the Mairie, there are nuisance laws in France


----------



## Keri22

Well, first off I would politely ask them to run it at a different time and also to suggest that it is making such a racket/vibration that is is likely faulty. if they are only there for a month each year is their someone who looks after the house that you can ask? What about your landlord? Tell them you have to give up the rental because of the neighbour's loud pool thing, they would have an incentive to do something.


----------



## saffron_gin

Keri22 said:


> Well, first off I would politely ask them to run it at a different time and also to suggest that it is making such a racket/vibration that is is likely faulty. if they are only there for a month each year is their someone who looks after the house that you can ask? What about your landlord? Tell them you have to give up the rental because of the neighbour's loud pool thing, they would have an incentive to do something.


it _is_ the landlord...but anyways it is over.


----------



## rynd2it

saffron_gin said:


> it _is_ the landlord...but anyways it is over.


Pure curiosity - how did it get sorted please?


----------

